# How often should a endoscopy an/or colonoscopy be done?



## relic (Apr 7, 2002)

I just had an endoscopy in Feb. 2002 and all turned out "just fine". My acid level was normal, too, after doing the PH 24hr monitoring test, but I still have the gas and burning pain under my ribs and the bloating and constipation...like it's a common daily thing now, so when do we go for endoscopies and colonoscopies? Every.....year? Every 6 months?Does anyone know?







Thanks!


----------



## ncottle (Nov 28, 2001)

Usually ... if everything is normal...they suggest every five years. If they discover anything like polyps...they recommend at least two or three years. I suppose it all depends on exactly what they find would depend on how often it would be recommended. In your case...if everything was "just find" I would say five years.(The test I am referring to is the colonoscopy ... I don't know about endoscopy.)


----------

